# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Изменение квот и ряда прав на форуме

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые участники!

Сообщаем, что произведены некоторые изменения в правах участников проекта, в частности, разрешено использование скрытого режима (отсутствие которого явилось следствием излишнего доверия к настройкам по умолчанию  :Smiley:  ).

Кроме того, произведен ряд модификаций квотирования:

группе Участник | Full Member разрешено хранение до 150 ЛС,
группе Старший участник | Senior Member разрешено использование аватара до 100х100 пикселей и хранение до 300 ЛС,
всем группам, относящимся к участникам проекта (VIP, зксперты, хелперская группа, модераторы, супермодераторы) разрешено использование аватара до 120х120 пикселей; квоты на хранение ЛС увеличены в 10 раз.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Увеличены квоты на вложения.

Младший участник | Junior Member   до 1Мб
Участник | Full Member                    до 2Мб
Старший участник | Senior Member   до 3Мб

----------


## Matias

> разрешено использование скрытого режима


Я не знаю, как другим, но мне опция скрытого режима по-прежнему недоступна.

----------


## NickGolovko

Речь шла об участниках проекта (см. выше), а не об участниках форума.  :Smiley:

----------

